# 300 gallon tank stocking



## Medgerton_cichlids (Nov 3, 2019)

I am looking for advice on stocking my 300 gallon tank. It has a 96" footprint. I have a 150 gallon tank that has been established for a few years with a mix of Malawi concludes. It is mostly haps and peacocks, with the exception of a few yellow labs and an acei. I have 5 star sapphires I will be moving into the 300. I also have about 10 other Copadichromis types that I am growing out to put in the 300 (Gesseli, deep water, Madonna white lips). I have several ruby reds, an will likely move one of the males into the 300. I do not plan to put any mbunas in the 300. With all that said I am looking for advice on what else to add. I know that a Malawi tank will never truly be peaceful, and that's not my goal. I just don't want mass casualties due to poor planning. I am thinking of adding in some Copadichromis types, and also something along the lines of some sunshine peacocks. That being said, should I go with the benga line of the stuartgranti line?

Thanks for the advice in advance!

-Matt


----------



## Medgerton_cichlids (Nov 3, 2019)

Malawi cichlids, not concludes*


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

These are mixed gender or all male?


----------



## Medgerton_cichlids (Nov 3, 2019)

The goal is all male.


----------



## jcover (Apr 18, 2014)

You could stick with more medium sized haps: fryeri, protomelas sp, lethrinops, Otopharynx, Blue Dolphins, etc.

Some of the larger haps could work as a feature fish in a tank this size with minimal aggression.

In my experience, Benga Sunshine peacocks stay fairly small and are very peaceful. Maybe a lemon jake would work better?


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

With all male usually you go with one of each species. You say you have 5 star sapphires, etc. I have heard of people doing 3 males of each in very large tanks (over six feet), but no real info on how successful they were. You may be out there on the cutting edge of experimentation. Let us know how it goes.

Sounds like your existing fish are on the more timid side (ruby peacocks, star sapphires, copadichromis). I'd skip the jacobfreibergi lines and go with stuartgranti.


----------



## Fate (Nov 3, 2019)

I'd love to see your 300. That's the exact measurements im looking at to upgrade with


----------

